# Tyler's Grandma...Very cool



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

My BF was doing some research on Tyler's bloodline. Here are some pictures:

Charlot is his grandma and Magic's Thunderstorm Brewing is his grandfather: 

SHOW PHOTOS

His parents aren't champions, but they are to me!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Walter...no wonder Tyler is so handsome!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW good genes.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks...I met his parents, but it's really cool to see these pictures. He does have good genes. I'm lucky!



jane and addison said:


> WOW good genes.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Sherry! He and Sissy make a good match!



sherry said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, I wasn't aware that Tyler came from Tina Chermak! Is Tina his breeder? I have met her numerous times at the past few Nationals.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware that Tyler came from Tina Chermak! Is Tina his breeder? I have met her numerous times at the past few Nationals.


I was wondering the same. I have also met Tina at Nationals.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Very cool...Tyler, we already knew that you were a champion


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

No, that's not his breeder. His breeder has the parents! My BF just wanted to look at his family tree and get more information on the champions in his line--there's several more, so I'm sure he'll continue to research.



pammy4501 said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware that Tyler came from Tina
> Chermak! Is Tina his breeder? I have met her numerous times at the past few Nationals.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Cindy...I'm laughing because Tyler is so not obedient and such a mama's boy. I can envision the hilarity of what he'd do if shown!



Pooh's mommy said:


> Very cool...Tyler, we already knew that you were a champion


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Actually this is not cool! How did a show breeders dogs end up in a non showing breeders hands???? I find this upsetting.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

elly said:


> Actually this is not cool! How did a show breeders dogs end up in a non showing breeders hands???? I find this upsetting.


I'm confused. Like Cathy, I'm wondering about this.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> No, that's not his breeder. His breeder has the parents! My BF just wanted to look at his family tree and get more information on the champions in his line--there's several more, so I'm sure he'll continue to research.


I agree with Maggie and Cathy. And I am still surprised by how many here don't recognize this situation for what it is. Knowing Tina, I am quite sure she sold the parents on a pet contract with a spay and neuter clause. So, as nice as I am sure these dogs are, I am fairly certain they were never intended to be bred. So what this "breeder" did is complete unethical. And Tina is a member here too. Honestly I wonder what she will think if she sees this?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> No, that's not his breeder. His breeder has the parents! My BF just wanted to look at his family tree and get more information on the champions in his line--there's several more, so I'm sure he'll continue to research.


This is confusing, maybe we are misunderstanding it? Wouldn't you have his papers will all the info about his parents and grandparents and so on? I have that for my dogs, when I registered them all the info from his CH Dam and CH Sire are there. The way I am seeing it, seems like his parents were supposed to be pets instead of breeding dogs - I hope that is not the case.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this happens all the time so I'm not sure why you guys are acting so surprised about it. It's kind of taking this thread from tracing the family of pup of the original poster-which she found interesting and turning it into another ethical breeding issue. Maybe we can start a new discussion for that?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

When someone purchases a dogs from a reputable breeder, and signs a neuter and spay agreement and then turns around and breeds them- and sells them is worse than a back yard breeder. I do not know if this is the case here, but to say this is done all the time to me is disgraceful and we as a GROUP should be protecting our reputable Maltese Breeders that work so hard to improve the standard.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I'm pretty sure this happens all the time so I'm not sure why you guys are acting so surprised about it. It's kind of taking this thread from tracing the family of pup of the original poster-which she found interesting and turning it into another ethical breeding issue. Maybe we can start a new discussion for that?



Shelly, I must disagree with you. Being pretty sure it happens all the time doesn't make it right. We don't need another thread to discuss breeding issues, based on what the OP has state we are trying to understand what kind of breeding program her dog came from. Why is that a problem when we are all committed to speak up against bad practices? If everybody starts being super sensitive over this kind of subject there is no point on standing for what's right. I personally have learned a lot on this forum having my first dog from a BYB to which I later found out it might be a puppy mill broker. I'm not sensitive about it, I made that decision not knowing and I'm glad I'm educated about it now.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What makes me truly sad are the people here on SM that despite being educated about reputable breeders, provided information on how to choose a reputable breeder still think this practice is OK. Not only OK, but congratulated and applauded. That is unfortunately exactly what this thread is all about. I too chose a BYB dog prior to coming here (with disastrous consequences). If I were to show her "pedigree" here you would see Ch dogs from some really good breeding programs. But sadly her pedigree was nothing to brag about and she paid the ultimate price for someones poor breeding choices. I simply don't understand why that message is lost on so many here.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Chardy said:


> When someone purchases a dogs from a reputable breeder, and signs a neuter and spay agreement and then turns around and breeds them- and sells them is worse than a back yard breeder. I do not know if this is the case here, but to say this is done all the time to me is disgraceful and we as a GROUP should be protecting our reputable Maltese Breeders that work so hard to improve the standard.


Exactly! I bought my girls at 5 months and signed a spay agreement. I also had to send the breeder a copy of the spay from my vet so she could close the files on my girls.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

elly said:


> Exactly! I bought my girls at 5 months and signed a spay agreement. I also had to send the breeder a copy of the spay from my vet so she could close the files on my girls.


Stacy actually took care of that before i took Frank and Truffles, they came to me neutered and spayed. When i took Emma (my retiree) I had her done at my vet. But I think more breeders should consider that option and just include the surgery in the overall price. It would totally prevent this type of situation from occurring.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Stacy actually took care of that before i took Frank and Truffles, they came to me neutered and spayed. When i took Emma (my retiree) I had her done at my vet. But I think more breeders should consider that option and just include the surgery in the overall price. It would totally prevent this type of situation from occurring.


I totally agree that a retired show dog should be neutered or spayed before being placed in a forever home.


----------

